# Guinea Pig help please!



## FreyaD (May 15, 2011)

Hi all 

We have 2 male guinea pigs and the other day one the the pigs had a really smelly white discharge type stuff on his back- we just assumed it was semen from the other guinea and though nothing more of it. We bathed them today as they were both really smelly, but this 'semen' smells really disgusting!

After the bath, I noticed that where the white stuff was, there was a small cut. We cleaned away all the discharge stuff but it has appeared back within a couple of hours.

I really doubt that it is semen as it's in exactly the same place as before, it's right by the small cut and I haven't heard the pigs humping each other.

Any ideas what this is? Is it an infection? It really stinks!!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Is there a lump in the area? does it hurt when you touch it gently?

I would think this an abscess/infection from what you've said.

I would get him straight to the vets

Google Image Result for http://www.smallanimalchannel.com/images/critter-columns/jerry-murray/2011/guinea-pig-a-110518-bg.jpg


----------



## FreyaD (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for replying 
It doesn't look like the picture, it's kind of just wet and runny..
I don't think there's a lump, although it's right by his hip so it's a bit hard to tell and he didn't mind me prodding it so I don't think it can be causing him too much pain if at all.
He does keep trying to clean it though..


----------



## Mad4Pets (Sep 27, 2011)

It does sound like it could be an abscess. Try cleaning it with warm salt water or diluted hibiscrub (1 part hibi to 10 parts water) if you have any. If it doesn't clear up within a couple of weeks he may need to go on a course of antibiotics. Hopefully it will clear up quickly.


----------



## FreyaD (May 15, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try the salt water and see how it goes- he's eating and drinking fine. If it's still like this on Monday then I'll ring the vets and see what they say..


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Sounds like an abscess to me, he needs the vet as it won't clear up by itself he will need it flushed out and a course of antibiotics to clear the infection before it goes too deep.
I would be taking him to the vets today.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

theres no doubt in my mind at all that it is an abcess, or an infected cut that WILL turn into an abcess if not treated
he needs to see a vet NOW and be put on a course of antibiotics straight away.
the wound will need flushing out (syringe and saline solution) 3 times a day and to be kept clean

the smell is a mix of the dead/dying flesh in the wound and the infection
he needs to see a vet today, not monday, monday could be too late, especially as hes already been like it for a few days


----------



## FreyaD (May 15, 2011)

Thank you, we took him to the vets this afternoon and he is now on a course of antibiotics..


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

well done you, did they say if it was just an infected cut or if it had already abcessed?


----------



## FreyaD (May 15, 2011)

Unfortunately it had already abscessed so he will need an op if the antibiotics don't clear it up. It seems to be getting better already though which is good


----------

